# General > General Knives & Blades >  "Why I don't EDC a knife anymore"

## alaskabushman

I ran across this article a few weeks back. Its been bugging me ever since. I've carried a knife almost daily since I was about 10, so the thought of dropping it from my pocket/belt is fairly earth shaking. 

http://outdoorselfreliance.com/dont-edc-knife-anymore/

So far I don't buy it. I can see where the guy is coming from, but for me...better to have it and not need it, and need it and not have it. I *do* use my knife, maybe not every single day, but I certainly do notice when its forgotten or left behind somewhere. I'll be keeping the knife, my flashlight and lighter everyday. 

What do you guys think?

----------


## hunter63

First thought is....."What Eveeeer"

Guess you have to say something contrary to fill up a Blog....?
I couldn't tell who wrote it..really don't care.....He has his opinion.
That is one thought I would just blow off ......unless I had to fly everyday, for a job.

Personally I follow Gibbs Rule #9...."Never go anywhere without a knife"

Besides,... at my age, opening kind of packaging...boxes, chip bags, peanut cans requires a knife, axe...or help.....????

----------


## kyratshooter

I have and do use an EDC knife daily.

So do these bozos, they just don't carry it in their pocket and substitute haphazard gear like scissors, fingernail clippers, their nails and teeth to do what the average person would do with an EDC knife.

Or they engage in the ultimate hippocraicy, they borrow someone else's knife, or go snag one from the block on the kitchen counter.

Even the most died in the wool bushcraft p%**y knows Gibbs rule #9.

Usually when you need a knife you need it right now, and nothing else will do the job correctly.

----------


## Graf

Guy is a bozo, better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it. I use my knife daily carried a knife since 8 hrs old. Course times are changing and many have become couch warmers so if they do no more that sit on their butts probably wouldn't need anything for EDC besides a remote

----------


## alaskabushman

Glad you guys feel the same way, I thought I was missing something! 

I couldn't conceive why anybody would want to eliminate the knife they carry. To me, it's like telling a carpenter "you don't, actually use your hammer that much. There are always wrenches, pliers and rocks you could use..." 

I typically carry a folder and a Leatherman on my person at all times. When I go into the woods a belt knife as well. 

If I ever did wind up in a critical scenario where my survival was in question, I think the absence of my knife would greatly decrease my odds.

Not to mention the smug feeling I get when someone asks if they could borrow my knife...

----------


## crashdive123

Not only do I EDC a knife, I EDC four knives.  I use at least two of them daily.  I wear a belt knife, a Swiss Army knife in my left pocket, a little flipper folder in my right, and a small folder in my waist pack.  I feel nekked without them.

----------


## hunter63

Yeah.....That article was the equivalent of a "You Momma......" challenge.
EDC 
SAK Hunter
SAK Money clip
SAK Mini on key rings....
Oh yeah..Mini Multi Tool w/blade.
Not carrying the clip knife lately....

Ued to wear a "Gerber Touche" belt buckle knife.......retired it after loosing it,... then finding it several weeks later.

----------


## Phaedrus

It's a rare day indeed when I don't use my pocket knife multiple times.  Would I perish without it?  Almost certainly not. I can't think of any situation I've been in where the knife was the difference between life and death.  But many times it's saved considerable inconvenience, and has saved at least a couple of outings from total failure.  Why leave something I use so much at home to save a few ounces?

----------


## Antonyraison

I always edc a knife generally a folder, unless I am out in the bush, then its more like 3 knives.
Never know when I need to use it to cut cables, use it as a make shift screw driver, or just opening a box.

----------


## Tokwan

In Malaysia, its illegal to carry a knife, unless you are out backpacking or camping, so you must have your gear with you. Carrying a Swiss Army Knife is okay...that's my edc.

----------


## pete lynch

2 knives EDC for as far back as I can remember. Always a folder or SAK and a folding utility knife at work. Out and about a folder( Endura4, Shenanigan or a 110) and a belt knife (or2) in the truck. In the woods, a folder, neck knife and couple in the pack.
Last part of that article says a lot about that guy:



> I guess one of the upsides to not EDCing a knife anymore is my pants are saved. No more are there wear and tear on the pockets from the knife clips, or the bulging points of a knife who set itself wrong at the bottom of my pocket. Plus, I admit, *the silhouette of a suit looks much nicer without the printing of a knife*, keys, or phone pressing against the fabric.


His pants are saved? Really?

----------


## Old Professor

"the silhouette of a suit looks much nicer--"   Is this poster a "metrosexual" or a "girlyman"?,  Who cares about wether a phone, keys or knife "print" against the silhouette of the fabric. If you are worried about that, wear looser clothing!!  I have carried an edc knife virtually every day since I was about 10 years old (exception: flying commercial).

----------


## hunter63

That is funny....doesn't mention the Springfield 1911 in the other pocket....printing....LOL

Beside if you buy a pair aof pants with "Big lump in the front"....no one will notice a knife.

----------


## Wildthang

Whoever wrote that article must have been brainwashed by Hilliary Clinton and trained for survival by Obama!!!!

----------


## kyratshooter

When I wear a suit there are other things to think about, as in "he's wearing a suit, who died?"

Now in years past I did have problems with the square edges of the bolsters wearing through the pocket of my jeans.  

I solved that problem by purchasing pocket knives with rounded bolsters.

Sort of like the visit to the DR. where "it hurts when I do that" and the doctor says "don't do that!"

Pocket wear does not mean you stop carrying a knife, it means you change knife styles.

It is the same way with EDC pistols.  If your 1911 "prints" you do not stop carrying, you buy a smaller pistol.

I must agree that the writer of the blog is simply attempting to project his stupidity as a universal condition.  It also makes me wonder if he wears underarmor beneath his suit to present the "naked under the suit" appearance like the red carpet actresses who go commando to prevent pantie lines.  there is a problem here that transcends knife carry, he includes pens and phones.  

The real problem is not carrying a knife, it is print phobia! 

In fact, I vote that his knife carrying chip be surrendered and he be forced to tear open shrink wrap and those horrid hard plastic packages with only his body appendages.  He should also be required to eat his vegetables and meats whole using only his teeth and fingers to tear the foods apart.

It's people like him that are the reason table knives have round points!

Now if this bozo had posted this information as a thread on a forum he would have been shredded just as efficiently as we have done already.  This is one of the reasons that the outdoor activities forums have died out in the past few years.  This is where all those people that huffed, put up their noses and ridiculed the habit of  offering correction to theories and ideas that were just wrong have avoided most of the ridicule they rightly deserve by escaping to the blogosphere, where they can control posting and comments.

But they are still idiots.  Just idiots without correction.

----------


## alaskabushman

You should see what he says about ferro rods...I'll just say this, if somone posted his views on this forum for their 1st post, they'd be banned almost immediately.

----------


## natertot

Don't disagree with anything already said. My daily carry is a Gerber multitool in a pouch on the belt and a 1 3/4" Gerber folder in my right front pocket. Those two items cover all my needs for daily tasks that come up. I used to carry a 4" folder, but it drew too much attention around college (never got in trouble, just brainwashed libs who think a folder is a weapon of mass destruction). I have yet to miss my 4" or find a task my 1 3/4" couldn't handle in daily life. Outdoor outings do have a 5 1/2" fixed blade added to the belt.

This guy seems to be going in the face of common sense to either make a name for himself or to gain a following from those who are afraid of knives. Probably both. He is not one I would follow.

----------


## hunter63

I still think it is a "Yo Mama wears army shoes"....designed to solicit responses......
Forums call them.... Trolls...

----------


## oldsoldier

After reading the fist couple of lines AND seeing the web site it is on I went no further. So from the little I read either the guy is a either clueless about what's needed for "survival" or a complete moron!  But honestly I have been to that website before and have never found anything of substance or worht wasting my time on.  IMO a good knife is in the top need to haves. First is having a clue WHAT to do TO survive. Then a knife, then some way to make fire. then get water. If you have those 4 you can then build shelter, get food and so on.

----------


## randyt

how the heck are you suppose to sit on a bench in the town square and sharpen a stick with the ole boys if you don't edc a knife? It has been a lot of years but I wonder if they are still there sharpening sticks. Maybe it's their kids now.

----------


## oldsoldier

Hunter I tried to reply with a quote to your post but site wouldn't let me!  I agree with Gibb's rules. Number 9 especially! So much that my wife gave me a ken Onion ZT knife that is the exact same knife that Gibb's carries on NCIS. As for flying I won't/ don't fly anymore. But if I were forced to I would have to have a GHB of some sort. With A KNIFE or two. That would be checked baggage.

----------


## randyt

Y'all made me google gibbs rule # 9...

----------


## oldsoldier

:Ohmy: 


> Y'all made me google gibbs rule # 9...


 Shame! Shame!

----------


## randyt

I am so ashamed......

----------


## randyt

I thought gibbs was a gun company that modified firearms, Aways wanted one of their 45-70 enfields.

----------


## kyratshooter

Reminds me of the last time I visited the in-laws in Phoenix.

The plane landed and on the way out of the airport I made a stop at Cabellas to pick up one of their store brand multi-tools.

MIL told me the other two SIL always gripped about not having a knife after the airplane ride.  Both the other SIL were super egg-head IT types.  Both had EDC knives.  I was shocked! 

When we left I left the gizmo in the dresser drawer of the guest room and e-mailed both the other sons-in-law to inform them it was there for their use.  Don't know why someone had not done that already.

----------


## natertot

That is why a knife is placed in checked luggage. In fact, you can also fly with firearms in checked luggage.

----------


## kyratshooter

I never fly with checked luggage.  It is like paying the airline to have your valuables stolen.  Plus many of the airlines now charge for all checked baggage.  Many now also charge for "carry on".

----------


## natertot

Makes sense. I have always refused to fly since TSA made me take off my ribbons when I had to fly home in uniform. This lead to a butt chewing on the plane by a cheif. Ever since then, I have always driven.

----------


## finallyME

> I never fly with checked luggage.  It is like paying the airline to have your valuables stolen.  Plus many of the airlines now charge for all checked baggage.  Many now also charge for "carry on".


I never fly with checked bags either.  I have to fly with my job.  Not very often, but every once in a while.  

I also work on an Air Force base.  I can't CCW.  I can't even have a gun in my car.  I am hoping that Trump changes the rules for contractors.  Otherwise, the only other options for me are illegal.

I really hate the saying "better to have and not need than to need and not have."  It is used to justify carrying a bunch of stuff you don't really need to carry.  You see these EDC bags on youtube that are huge and full of heavy stuff.... you know they don't really carry that.  But, half the time they are justifying it with "better to have and not need than to need and not have."  At some point you need to come to grips with reality and pick what you REALLY need.  A knife is definitely on the list though.

----------


## hunter63

> .............
> I really hate the saying "better to have and not need than to need and not have."  It is used to justify carrying a bunch of stuff you don't really need to carry.  You see these EDC bags on youtube that are huge and full of heavy stuff.... you know they don't really carry that.  But, half the time they are justifying it with "better to have and not need than to need and not have."  At some point you need to come to grips with reality and pick what you REALLY need.  A knife is definitely on the list though.


I not a big fan of "The better to have and not need than to need and not have".....saying.
That's a attempt to use a clever cliche to justify something.

I'm more of a...."Because I want to......don't care what anyone thinks"

----------


## Tokwan

who is Gibbs?

----------


## alaskabushman

> who is Gibbs?


Gibbs is the name of a no-nonsense character from the hit TV show NCIS (Naval Criminal Investigative Service). He typically rubs people the wrong way, and does things that may not be "protocol" in order to do what needs done. He lives by a set of rules that can be found here. http://www.ncisfanwiki.com/page/NCIS%3A+Gibbs'+Rules 




> I not a big fan of "The better to have and not need than to need and not have".....saying.


That's the problem with any cliche, it sounds catchy and witty, but it usually doesn't apply to most real-world situations. 

An apple a day keeps the doctor away?
A penny saved is a penny earned?
Don't count your chickens before they hatch?
Lightning never strikes twice?

Most cliches don't make sense in the real world, but we still say them. Language is messy sometimes.

----------


## Tokwan

I'm really far behind on TV shows I guess....But to me, some sort of a knife and tool is really something I would want to carry...
I have these things laid out on a small table which I go to before leaving the house, things like, car keys, bike keys, cap, sunglasses, SAK, torch and so on. It depends on what time of day and where I am going to. But the SAK is something that is never left behind, and my mace.

----------


## Seniorman

> I thought gibbs was a gun company that modified firearms, Aways wanted one of their 45-70 enfields.


Gibbs was a famous rifle customizing company of the "old days."  

In _Hunters of the Great North_ by Vilhjalmur Steffansson, Harcourt, Brace, & Co. Publs., © 1922, the great Arctic explorer of many years, Steffansseon, relates that his long time "go-to" rifle was a Mannlicher-Gibbs 6.5mm Swede.  He killed everything from snowshoe hares to polar bears with it.

As for EDC knives, I've carried a pocket knife since I was about eight years old and still do so every day.  I could not even begin to wildly guess how many times I've used it.  Several thousand, I suppose.

S.M.

----------


## hunter63

Good friend, hunting companion...carried and shot a .30 Gibbs  based on a fire formed 30-06  case rifle built on a Mauser 98' receiver.
Heavy barrel, was about 11 pounds.....was a shooter back when...early 1970's.

He also acquired a .270 Gibbs for a another friend.

This is not to be confused with LeRoy Jethro Gibbs and the legendary "Gibb's Rules" 
http://www.ncisfanwiki.com/page/NCIS%3A+Gibbs'+Rules

----------


## OMark

I'll admit, it did take me a while to get on board the EDC knife train. Growing up I had folders for the longest time, but never carried them daily. However, now that it's become a habit and I seem to use them (almost) daily it's a no brainier to EDC.

----------


## kyratshooter

It sometimes confuses me that people even think about things like are you or are yo not going to edc a pocket knife.

For me knives are as much a part of my life as the air I breathe.  Yes I will EDC a knife, just like my grand dad and his gran dad and all of them beck to the first human that cracked two rocks together and cut himself, then decided it would be handy to keep that sharp rock around.

Beside the EDC there will also be knives lying about for various uses.  There is a Puma folder by the computer, five more folders in sight in the sitting room, about 50 more in the container under the sofa, a bunch in the kitchen, a dedicated drawer full in the bedroom, more in the utility room where the preps live (includes the case of Moras I bought years ago @ $5 ea.).  The last time I cleaned out my EDV (every day vehicle) I counted 17 knives of various forms, styles and quality.

So I am not of that group that expects for anyone sitting around my campfire to borrow a knife from me.  You do not go to the woods and borrow someone's knife!

I do not ask anyone if they carry a knife.  I ask them, 

"What do you mean you don't carry a knife?  What's wrong with you?"

----------


## minitruck83

> Guy is a bozo, better to have it and not need it, than to need it and not have it. I use my knife daily carried a knife since 8 hrs old. Course times are changing and many have become couch warmers so if they do no more that sit on their butts probably wouldn't need anything for EDC besides a remote


Hey, even us old couch potato's have to open a box, or a blister pack for mama now and then!  And getting off the couch and walking to the kitchen is tiring. (sides how ya gonna get a chaw offin that plug of brown mule wifout yer front teefs?)   lol

Been carrying some type of penknife since I was around 9 or so and my grandpa gave an old barlow. Would feel lost if I didn't have one.   You know that feeling that something isn't quite right?

----------


## hunter63

This was my latest "keep by the recliner knife" for packages, blister packs fingernails...etc.
Dogs were chewing up the Wahoo Killer....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

The hold thing is about 2-1/2 long...its a lock blade about an inch long.

http://www.ebay.in/itm/282302745645?...edirect=mobile

Check of the price....LOL...from India
Rs... 299.00 (rupees)  about $4.50 USD....FREE SHIPPING for India....LOL

I got mine at Menards for $2 bucks.....git it home, DW says."That a cute one"....so she has it on her keyring.
Had to get another one for a recliner knife

----------


## Seniorman

> KYRATSHOOTER - " ...  You do not go to the woods and borrow someone's knife!"


Correct.

When I was growing up in a small north Arkansas town, there was a "good ol' boy" there who when asked, "Can I borrow your knife?," would answer, "I ain't carried a knife since I got big 'nuff to kill a man with my fists."   

Works every time.   :Nod: 

S.M.

----------


## Wildthang

I honestly feel naked if I don't have my every day knife with me!

----------


## WalkingTree

I figure that an edc knife, even if current tech and an individual's capabilities render it seemingly obsolete and unnecessary, is representative of a person's on-hand prowess should said current tech happen to become unavailable for whatever reason. Like a modern-day samurai who still carries his sword with him.

----------


## jayd

I try to never go anywhere without a pistol (and earplugs) so of course the wallet, cellphone, AA light, lighter, all go along, everywhere.  If i"m going to be out in the sticks, then some sort of shelter, water carrier, water treatment, cordage and sleep gear is going along, as is the pack. Carrying stuff in your hands, or even slung over a shoulder, gets to be a real chore, really quickly.

----------


## CFH2558

Can't read the article, might be because my work's IT department is blocking it. 

I always carry two blades on me: my folder, and the blade on my Leatherman Core. I _never_ go out without em. I can't count how many times they've come in handy in regular situations. My folder is clipped in my pocket at an easy-to-grab level in case I need it for self defense, and the Leatherman is in a beltpouch just above my back pocket (securing my wallet in place so pickpockets can't nab it). 

And with these knife restrictions being lifted in Texas, I might just lug around my claymore on my back just in case I need to cleave a thief or two at walmart.

----------


## Michael aka Mac

I really couldn't even imagine not having a knife on me.  I started carrying a knife when I was around 10 years old & carried a knife with me ever since. By the time Rambo came out I was carrying one of those Survival knives ( you know the ones I am talking about, piece of crap, no tang, hollow handle filled with mini survival kit, looked like the same blade John Rambo had)  and eventually it was the Buck 110.

Still have that Buck 110 too going on 30 years now (chipped the tip though slightly). Now the only folder I will carry is a Swiss Army Knife, all the rest of my EDC knives are full tang fixed blades, no serration. I will switch back and forth which knife I EDC depending on where I am going,  usually they are between 2.5 inches and 4 inches when in NY,  5-6 inches in other states that have less strict knife regulations.

I still occasionally use a Butterfly knife, I mean considering how many years I was practicing using them with both hands and doing all the variations of swinging them open , figured what a waste to learn it if I am not gonna use it.

----------

